# treble hooks



## shamoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Gentlemen, What kinda pliers do get for changing treble hooks?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

Split ring pliers







Bass Pro sells several different lines. From $3.99 and up


----------



## slim357 (Mar 16, 2008)

what he said


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 16, 2008)

Save yourself some frustration, and do not get the $3.99 pliers. Try to find a pair where the long edge extends beyond the bent edge (as the one's in David's picture), and you'll be OK. Texas Tackle makes a great pair, but any will work.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the ones where the point does extend past the other side and they work fine for me


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 16, 2008)

I always use my fingernails..


----------



## little anth (Mar 16, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I always use my fingernails..





same here but its a pain


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

little anth said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > I always use my fingernails..
> ...



I cant do that, I chew my nails like there is no tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> little anth said:
> 
> 
> > FishinsMyLife317 said:
> ...



EWWWWW!!!! Check this out!! 
https://microbiology.suite101.com/blog.cfm/fingernails_and_germs


jking man...im guilty too!


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > little anth said:
> ...



I know I know, Trust me when I tell you there is no room for anything to grow under, there is no under. LOL!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried useing my nails and wound up with a treble stuck in my thumb, not fun, so i'm ordering the ones from BassProShops, I think it was 5.99 for the fresh water ones.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 19, 2008)

First of all I cut the old hook eye with a pair of wire cutters. Then I take my pocket knife and slip it in the split ring an open it enough to start the new hook and then remove the knife tip.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

Yesterday I changed out the hooks on a small (2") Husky Jerk that I am very fond of. This lure was a little tricky becuase everything is so small, made using the pliers difficult. 

Anyway, I managed to get two brand new VMC Treble hooks on the lure and was in the process of returning it to the Plano box in my tackle bag. Holding the lure in my right hand I reached into my bag to pull the Plano ouit, but grabbed the wrong box - this Plano had a few pounds of lead in it from my recent catfish / striper fishing trip. 

The box slipped and one set of trebles caught the lip of the box, the other set was driven deep into my index finer. Now I am right handed so there I was attempting to pull the hook out with my left hand. i tried the fishing line trick, but could not summon the courage needed to give it a sharp jerk. Ended up using the needle nose pliers to dig around until I could rip the lure out along with some of my finger - OUCH!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 19, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: OW! OW! OW! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> Yesterday I changed out the hooks on a small (2") Husky Jerk that I am very fond of. This lure was a little tricky becuase everything is so small, made using the pliers difficult.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to get two brand new VMC Treble hooks on the lure and was in the process of returning it to the Plano box in my tackle bag. Holding the lure in my right hand I reached into my bag to pull the Plano ouit, but grabbed the wrong box - this Plano had a few pounds of lead in it from my recent catfish / striper fishing trip.
> 
> The box slipped and one set of trebles caught the lip of the box, the other set was driven deep into my index finer. Now I am right handed so there I was attempting to pull the hook out with my left hand. i tried the fishing line trick, but could not summon the courage needed to give it a sharp jerk. Ended up using the needle nose pliers to dig around until I could rip the lure out along with some of my finger - OUCH!



Esquired, The thought just occured to me that a pair of cut resistant gloves would be beneficial for this type of project - as well as filleting fish. Most all of our officers carry/wear some form of protective glove before searching to avoid needle sticks, etc. There are numerous brands and prices to choose from too - just check any police or tactical supply on line. 

Just a thought, maybe too cumbersome or too much of a pain to deal with, but I think I'll take at least a left handed one along next time I plan on cleaning a bunch of fish - I stuck myself last year in the joint of my thumb - after 6 months, I got a cordizone shot which finally cleared up the swelling, stiffness, etc., (it just never healed right before the shot).


----------

